# Help me create a monster



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2010)

I want to create some sort of monster character. I'm not talking 30 cocks, rainbow fur, etc. I mean a real monster, something creepy.

I'd like it to have some sort of mammal as a base. And then just add/take away stuff to make it scary/weird. Anyone got any ideas?

So far some ideas I have: tentacles coming off of its back, long claws, saber teeth/snaggletooth, missing a limb or eye.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

give it a dino head & spider legs......

& a scorpions tail thats actually a cock.

That will turn some heads :3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2010)

That's just weird, not scary x3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

How about this?

A large spider


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2010)

I hate spiders guys >:[


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Make the first crab character.

Crabs are ugly....


----------



## Browder (Mar 2, 2010)

Find a cute herbivore than give it fangs and a slasher smile. Bonus points if it still looks innocent when it's covered in blood.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I hate spiders guys >:[


Me too! But somehow, they're kinky!

Hmm... An eight foot tall lizard with fangs two inches thick, protruding down onto their jaw. He will have six arms and two leg with a large, thick prehensile tail with a large spiked ball of death at the end. His claws are tainted with poison that is enough to kill or paralyze someone for a temporary time. He will have eight eyes too


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs16/f/2007/208/d/9/Demon_for_Sheepydoggy_by_Astrozerk04.jpg
This is actually drawn for me. This is my character from a book I am DESPRATLY trying to finish. His name is Fuma. He doesn't move his jaw at all when he talks. The tail and legs are dragon-like, the top of his body is like dried decaying skin. 

and yeah.... If you want the actually description from the story then you gotta ask in a PM. Otherwise if you want a completely original one then try this one I just drew for the fun of it
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs19/f/2007/227/6/b/Late_Night_Critters_by_Sheepydoggy.jpg
Or this guy that I drew off of some squiggles I made
http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs23/i/2009/269/c/d/Sludge_by_Sheepydoggy.jpg


----------



## Aara (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmmm... well, if you want to create a truly frightening monster that's based off of real-life animals, then I suggest looking up deep sea creature vids on youtube for inspiration.

They offer a TON of creative creative ideas while still looking scary as hell.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrSu65Bb9X4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU7dD-4sbKM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVSY-V0SxDQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM9o4VnfHJU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J8eTT8xvaQ&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INJ5Tk7Nbi4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3CJIKKSUpg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NWEdAkL92w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1HJiWzZzMI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5ZQH2Uzpew&feature=related


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Me too! But somehow, they're kinky!
> 
> Hmm... An eight foot tall lizard with fangs two inches thick, protruding down onto their jaw. He will have six arms and two leg with a large, thick prehensile tail with a large spiked ball of death at the end. His claws are tainted with poison that is enough to kill or paralyze someone for a temporary time. He will have eight eyes too


That would work if I didn't think lizards were so drat cute x3


Sarlune said:


> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs16/f/2007/208/d/9/Demon_for_Sheepydoggy_by_Astrozerk04.jpg
> This is actually drawn for me. This is my character from a book I am DESPRATLY trying to finish. His name is Fuma. He doesn't move his jaw at all when he talks. The tail and legs are dragon-like, the top of his body is like dried decaying skin.
> 
> and yeah.... If you want the actually description from the story then you gotta ask in a PM. Otherwise if you want a completely original one then try this one I just drew for the fun of it
> ...


Whoa, very cool. Skullheaded creatures are A+ in my book.



Aara said:


> Hmmm... well, if you want to create a truly frightening monster that's based off of real-life animals, then I suggest looking up deep sea creature vids on youtube for inspiration.
> 
> They offer a TON of creative creative ideas while still looking scary as hell.
> 
> ...


Vampire squid are freaking creepy and amazing. Thanks for the inspiration!

Also, dumbo octopus are adorable x3


----------



## Attaman (Mar 2, 2010)

You want disproportional limbs, an asymmetrical body if possible.  One arm shorter than the other, pear-shaped head but sideways not upright, and so on.  It's amazing what subtle differences in proportions can do to mess with one's thoughts on a creature.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

how bout this? 
have like a horse's body with flaming hooves, black hair, white mane with bloodstains, no eyes, double layered mouth (see yugioh monster slypher the sky dragon for what i mean...sry i couldnt think of another ex), bat wings, and no tail.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

How about instead of a lizard, how about something like a shark o.=.o A fearsome one like me.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You want disproportional limbs, an asymmetrical body if possible.  One arm shorter than the other, pear-shaped head but sideways not upright, and so on.  It's amazing what subtle differences in proportions can do to mess with one's thoughts on a creature.


Ooh, I like that idea. Yeah, that would make me uneasy.


Dragon-Shark said:


> How about instead of a lizard, how about something like a shark o.=.o A fearsome one like me.


Sharks are very cool, maybe a shark's mouth on my monster? Those rows and rows of teeth are unnerving.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Ooh, I like that idea. Yeah, that would make me uneasy.
> 
> Sharks are very cool, maybe a shark's mouth on my monster? Those rows and rows of teeth are unnerving.


 ^.=.^ They are *Shows his fangs off* Still draconian-like, but same thing!


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> how bout this?
> have like a horse's body with flaming hooves, black hair, white mane with bloodstains, no eyes, double layered mouth (see yugioh monster slypher the sky dragon for what i mean...sry i couldnt think of another ex), bat wings, and no tail.



Almost sounds like a nightmare (demon horse thingy)


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Almost sounds like a nightmare (demon horse thingy)


 yup ^^ i drew one durring school today... it was flying over a rainbow!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yup ^^ i drew one durring school today... it was flying over a rainbow!


 A gay Nightmare o.=.o or a gay unicorn.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> A gay Nightmare o.=.o or a *straight* unicorn.


 fx'd.  its the only straight unicorn EVAR.  all others are gay.


----------



## Browder (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fx'd.  its the only straight unicorn EVAR.  all others are gay.





How do they reproduce? Mpreg?

...

*Browder has squicked himself out and is to busy vomiting for further speculation*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Mpreg is kinky.... Yum!

Anyways, they're probably asexual.


----------



## Browder (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Anyways, they're probably asexual.




I dunno. I always thought there was a reason unicorns would only go after the Fair Virgin, if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2010)

Guys. Monsters. Not gay mpreg unicorns.


----------



## Browder (Mar 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Guys. Monsters. Not gay mpreg unicorns.



Same thing.

Seriously though, sorry for derailing your thread. I gave you a suggestion near the top. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

chupacabra and other folklore monsters make for good inspiration. I have a monster laying around that has chupacabra limbs with broad ribs and an almost nonexistant waist.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah sorry bout that....

i gave my suggestion and it was a good serious one.  ill find my drawing later... ill let u see it ^^


----------



## X (Mar 2, 2010)

just do what god did with the platypus, take random parts of other animals that you like, and make a chimera out of them.

anyway, some ideas for parts:

electric tentacles
some sort of hypnotic third eye
tail that is either a scorpion's stinger, snake's head, or bladed weapon of some kind (make it poisonous with some sort of creepy effect for the poison)
iris can change color/pupil can change shape
can spit fire or acid or ice or something like that.

oh, and if you want it to look creepy, have it look extremely malnourished or rabid or something.

i might be able to sketch something out if you want (i cant guarantee quality, just a base)


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

My apologizes, I also suggested seriously before though...

Do you want it to be extremely creepy or just scary, creepy monster.


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 2, 2010)

Slender Man...You can never...EVER make anything more scary than him


----------



## Attaman (Mar 2, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Slender Man...You can never...EVER make anything more scary than him


Rosie O'Donald.  She'll _eat_ him.

EDIT:  Furthermore, I have a few other concepts.  Odd number of limbs, though that may go with asymmetrical.  Self-mutilated creature might also work, or some sort of natural "trophy rack" on it including impaled heads / limbs in varying states of decay.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/01_wk4/FrilledSharkG_468x331.jpg

Maybe some editting could make this look fearsome.


----------



## Morroke (Mar 3, 2010)

Sabertooth tiger base.

No bottom to the lower jaw, bits of flesh or tentacles dangle down from it and move when he talks. Two long saber fangs on the top jaw. No flesh on the lower parts of the legs, so the bone is showing. Long, black claws and a claw on the back of the ankle. Two long black/yellow barred antenna protruding from the neck that help it see, because it's eyes are hazy and clouded over. Bits of flesh missing from the chest, showing the internal organs somewhat (mainly the heart and lungs). A thick black mane. A very long, thin tail with black fur lining the top of it and a sharp axe-like end to it.

Yeaaaaah.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 3, 2010)

I would think that rather depends on your definition of creepy or scary. What I normally do to make a monster of some kind is I take away its rationality making it bestial and unpredictable. Then I begin subtracting parts of itself in a manner that causes it to appear savage, gruesome, and/or immune to traditional methods of killing.



Wait, that sounds oddly familiar


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 3, 2010)

Scary is the unknown. Read Johnny the Homicidal Maniac and get back to me on that. 
The wall monster is <3

Basically, something that you're not sure what it is, but you know that you don't want to get close enough to find out.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't forget the unnatural movements/poses, those usually creep out faster than the actual being lol. can't go wrong with unnecessary levels of gore when doing images like that either hehe

btw I second making part spider cause they are about the only thing I fear lol they make my skin crawl at the site ugh


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 3, 2010)

So you agree that furries are monsters.
Though, monsters are not animals.
I'd suggest Oni, because it's.. horny and monster alike.
Let me take that 4th edition DND book right here, zey do nothing.
Or take anything that comes to your mind, remove it's skin, put random metal beams in it that get out in a pitch.
I'd say that regenerators and iron maidens are the best monsters - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgcH137R2jk


----------

